# Woodwork jigs to buy and sell



## TheOrganist (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi fellow woodies
I am hoping that I am not alone with this, but sometimes, when I watch a woodwork guru make a master piece jig whether its for the router, table saw, or just something to help cut straight, I think to myself that I would find it near impossible to replicate, even with the drawing in front of me because to make that jig I would need another jig to help cut or shape something, kind of catch 22. So, I decided to create a facebook page where fellow woodies and YouTube gurus can buy, sell and exchange jigs that they have made, even though I put it up yesterday, there has been a good bit of interest. 
If anyone wants to join in, you are more than welcome. PS its free to advertise btw. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/190723601339166/


----------

